# Polizei Halle ermittelt gegen  Internet-Betrüger



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67962


> Die Polizei in Halle ermittelt in einem bundesweiten Fall von Internet-Betrug. "Bislang gibt es über 340 Geschädigte", sagte Polizeisprecher Siegfried Koch. Die Kunden hatten Ware bestellt und das Geld im Voraus bezahlt, die Ware aber nie erhalten. Schätzungen zufolge beläuft sich die Schadenssumme derzeit auf rund 90.000 Euro.
> ....
> 
> *Zugleich mahnte die Polizei zur Vorsicht beim Kauf von Ware über das Internet. "Die Kunden sollten sich vor dem Kauf über die Anbieter genau informieren und besser auf Rechnung kaufen statt gleich vertrauensselig Geld zu überweisen", sagte der Sprecher. "Der alte Spruch 'Erst die Ware, dann das Geld' hat auch im Internet seine Gültigkeit nicht verloren."*


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 Januar 2006)

Der Händler ist hier auch schon Kunde:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13077

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2006)

Aber auch "alten Hasen" und vorallem solchen, die es am besten wissen sollten, sind manchmal unvorsichtig. Kleines Beispiel:



> ...ein Kriminalbeamter von der Fachdienststelle für Computerdelikte, der täglich Abrechnungssysteme und krumme Turen im Internet verfolgt, will sich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk machen. Er sucht nach einer ganz besonderen Videokamera. Das gute Stück hat einen EVP von 1300 € und die Kamera ging nirgends unter 1100 € her. Als er bei der Suche nach einem Schnäppchen das Teil für nur 988 € online entdeckte, schlägt er sofort zu - per Vorauskasse versteht sich, da Lieferung auf Rechnung nicht angeboten wurde. Die Abwicklung sah seriös aus, und per E-Mail erhielt er ein Passwort für den Uberweisungsgrund.
> Erst nach der erfolgreichen Onlineüberweisung fragt ein Kollege den stolzen Käufer, ob er sich sicher sei, dass dies die echte Seite von www.mediaonl***.de war und ob er nicht Bedenken hätte, einer Art Phishing auf den Leim gegangen zu sein. "...Scheibenkleister", rief er! Und als die Überweisung schon drei Tage unterwegs war und der Status in der abrufbaren Sendungsverfolgung unverändert auf "Auftrag in Prüfung" stand, wurde ihm mulmig bei der Sache.
> 
> Letztendlich war dann aber doch alles gut und das Weihnachtsfest mit neuem Filmgerät gerettet.


...und was soll uns das kleine Anekdötchen sagen? 





> Gier war hier die Mutter der Unvernunft!


----------

